# Intact & full JJ&S Irish Whiskey Bottle



## cpubugs (Oct 8, 2005)

I have aquired a bottle which is believed to be over 100 years old,  I have plenty of pictures and can take plenty more.  I need to know an age and approx. value I can give you numbers off the bottom and the serial number or what ever that is on the inside of the label.  # from inside lable: K 228384,  numbers off bottom: (top)r 552     (center)s     1    (bottom)ugb     r.  The Label reads JJ&S Extra Liqueur Special Dublin Whiskey.  Every Drop is Over Tweleve years old it has 2 red men carring kegs on their backs,  and on the main label it has John Jameson + Son in script.  The bottle has never been open and is fully intact and sealed.  There is a small scratch on the  label but very insignificant.  Any help would be appreciated.
 Pics:

Pic 1
Pic 2


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 8, 2005)

Need to see a picture of the base. 

 BA


----------



## cpubugs (Oct 8, 2005)

Pic 3
pic 4

 I can't get the camera to focus on the base.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 8, 2005)

Bugs what is embossed on the bottom? I can't tell from the pics. 

 I do however see an Owen's scar. That would put this bottle post 1905. 

 I need to know the base markings before narrowing down the date. 

 BA


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 9, 2005)

CPUBUGS...found this website with a little history.
 http://www.awa.dk/whisky/jameson/

 And  found this Ebay ended auction# 6210259034...Different bottle but looks to be circa 1900 or so....with similar label.

 Couldn't locate any historical dating info on the Jameson & Son whiskys...[&:]


----------



## cpubugs (Oct 9, 2005)

> numbers off bottom: (top)r 552 (center)s 1 (bottom)ugb r.


----------

